
Ask HN: Best Fortran to Look At - Something1234
My summer internship involves fortran. I&#x27;m wondering if there are any really good example codebases I should look at to prepare.
======
eesmith
I'm not a Fortran person and can't give you a real answer. I can suggest some
things to help narrow down your search.

Do you know if the code base is in Fortran 77, Fortran 90, or something more
recent? It doesn't make sense to look at code base which uses a lot of Fortran
2008 features if you are going to be using F90.

Which field will you be working in? If you are going to work on fluid dynamics
it may not make much sense to look at an astrodynamics package.

My limited search found a few places you might look at where people asked
something similar to your question:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2758635/writing-
robust-a...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2758635/writing-robust-and-
modern-fortran-code)

[https://scicomp.stackexchange.com/questions/2328/are-
there-o...](https://scicomp.stackexchange.com/questions/2328/are-there-open-
source-scientific-libraries-which-use-modern-fortran-with-oop)

~~~
Something1234
It's all relatively new code. Fortran 2003 and newer.

~~~
eesmith
Looks like no one else is going to answer. It's rather far from the usual
topics covered on HN.

As I said, I can't answer this topic either. I did find
[https://scicomp.stackexchange.com/questions/8319/learning-
fo...](https://scicomp.stackexchange.com/questions/8319/learning-fortran)
which has more suggestions about resources, including
[http://www.fortran90.org/](http://www.fortran90.org/) . There's also
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2758635/writing-
robust-a...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2758635/writing-robust-and-
modern-fortran-code) .

The author of the new book "Modern Fortran: Building Efficient Parallel
Applications" is on HN, and posted about it at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16700789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16700789)
. The discount code has since expired.

------
anujsharmax
You can have a look at the github repo
([https://github.com/rabbiabram/awesome-
fortran](https://github.com/rabbiabram/awesome-fortran)). I would recommend
pFUnit, which is fairly new, compared to the rest.

